
Introduce drepo: a decentralized GitHub - ultimatebeaver
https://medium.com/persper/what-we-talk-about-when-we-talk-about-a-decentralized-github-80edd708b80b
======
fabianwatkins
Blockchain. (applause!)

Block... ... ... chain. (applause!)

~~~
basicthinker
Micro... ... ... soft. (downvote!)

